# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Đến Hạ Long thưởng thức các món ốc ngon và lạ

## hantt.163

Địa điểm ăn ốc ngon nổi tiếng ở Hạ Long phải kể đến khu vực Cao Xanh và gần chợ Bãi Cháy. Từng cửa hàng san sát nối đuôi nhau mà không khi nào vắng khách. Xe cộ xếp nghìn nghịt cho thấy sự hấp dẫn của món ăn đặc trưng miền biển này. Đi trên đường Bãi Chaý, nhìn tấm biển “Siêu thị ốc Hạ Long” như có ma lực khiến du khách không thể không bước chân vào. Và khi nhìn thực đơn lại thêm một lần bất ngờ vì sự đa dạng của các loại ốc nơi đây…

Ốc nướng và nghiêu luộc ở Hạ Long



Cà ri ốc

Ốc ở Hạ Long có nhiều loại mà nếu nghe một lần bạn sẽ phải yêu cầu nhắc lại hoặc lấy giấy bút ra ghi vì… khó nhớ: Ốc hương, ốc đĩa, ốc gai, ốc vặn, ốc mút… Cùng là thứ nước chấm ấy, cùng ngồi trên bờ biển lộng gió ấy nhưng mỗi loại ốc lại có một hương vị riêng ,một cách thưởng thức riêng…


Nét riêng đầu tiên đến từ những điều rất nhỏ, đó là … vật khều ốc. Người Hạ Long dùng kim băng để khều ốc chứ không như ở Hà Nội. Có lẽ vì đặc điểm những loài ốc ở đây, ruột lặn sâu vào trong nên chỉ có thứ “dụng cụ” này là “hữu dụng” nhất.
Và cũng có những loại ốc ở Hạ Long mà khi ăn bạn không cần … khều ! Như cái tên gọi của nó: ốc mút – ăn được nó là cả một nghệ thuật ! Con ốc nhỏ xíu ,chỉ bằng cái đinh ốc 3 phân.

Ốc gai Hạ Long




Nhìn người phục vụ hướng dẫn khi ăn phải bẻ đuôi ốc bằng lỗ ở một chiếc chìa khóa, rồi chấm đầu ốc vào bát nước chấm có gừng, ớt, lá chanh và mút đánh chụt một cái mà những người lần đầu thưởng thức như tôi phải làm đến ..3 lần mới thành thục. Có lẽ vì thế nên khi phần thịt ốc cùng nước chấm lọt thỏm trong miệng. Cảm giác cay, nóng, thơm ngon, xuýt xoa nơi đầu lưỡi khiến bạn càng cảm thấy món ăn này thú vị hơn.
Hãy đến để thưởng thức ốc Hạ Long bạn nhé!

Theo: dulich-halong
_Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký Du lịch Hà Nội – Hạ Long – Tuần Châu – Sapa - Nội Bài 6N/5Đ - Du lich Ha Noi – Ha Long – Tuan Chau – Sapa - Noi Bai 6N/5Đ 
__Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại Tour du lịch Hạ Long - Tour du lich Ha Long
__Cùng khám phá du lịch Hạ Long - du lich Ha Long_

----------


## andynguyen

Nếu đến Hòn Gai bạn nên thử món Bánh Cuốn Chả Mực vào buôi sáng. Ăn rất ngon

----------

